# Diablo 3 - Making of The Black Soulstone Cinematic Panel



## Ismariel (12. April 2012)

Hi@all,
ich poste von der letzten Blizzcon ein interessantes Vid wie Blizzard ein Cinematicintro oder Video erstellt sieht sehr interessant aus vielleicht interessiert es euch auch ??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=N-gNsbL6BmA


----------

